# Can I make my doe go into heat??



## crazy4cochins (Jan 25, 2010)

I have been looking around for info to see of I can make my Doe GO into heat?? She went into heat at 6 mos and has not seemed to at all since. She was with a buck in the fall and I think that was her first heat cycle. I do not think she is pregnant.
She is nubian-boer-alpine born in April of 09. Not much bigger than my pygmy doe.
I am planning on breeding her to a Nigi buck.
Thanks


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 26, 2010)

You can try either a buck rag or putting her in with a buck....if that doesn't bring her in, nothing will.

There are long scientific studies about flushing them (giving extra grain right before you put them in w/ the buck) and changing their light exposure around 3 mos before you want them to cycle, so if you really want to get deeply involved, google 'induced estrus in goats' or the like.

OR...toss her in w/ the buck and see what happens....


----------



## mully (Jan 26, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> OR...toss her in w/ the buck and see what happens....


I agree put her in with the buck ...if she is going to heat up it will happen there :/


----------



## username taken (Jan 27, 2010)

The easiest thing for you to do in this case, if put a CIDR or progestogen sponge in her. Leave it for 18 - 21 days, remove it and give a shot of PG, 12 to 24 hrs later your doe will be in season. 

Or if you want to try a natural method of inducing estrus, google the buck (or ram) effect. But this doesnt work always, whereas a CIDR will always work (unless you have fertility issues in your female, and lets face it if your doe has only had one heat, and she's almost a year old, there could be problems). 

Roll, flush feeding doesnt bring them into season, it increases fecundity (number of ova they release)  Incidently it works very well


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 28, 2010)

> Roll, flush feeding doesnt bring them into season


Yeah, good point.  I guess I was thinking fertility in general, not just 'heat'.  I shouldn't reply when I'm still half asleep.


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 28, 2010)

I have heard about flush feeding, but how does that really work? or does it work? 


Thanks guys!

Mossy Stone Farm Pygora's and Nubians


----------



## currycomb (Jan 29, 2010)

uh, she was in heat and in with a buck and has not come back in heat?? start counting. they don't always show when they are first timers, only one small kid. if you pass the 5 month mark, then start wondering how to bring her in.


----------



## username taken (Jan 30, 2010)

yes, flush feeding does work. really well in fact. 

basically it works on the underlying concept that fecundity (ie. the number of ova that are released, and hence the number of multiple births you get) depends on body condition of the doe. As her body condition and weight increases, fecundity increases. 

When you flush feed, you increase the nutrition level of the does 3 - 4 wks prior to joining, and continue that through the joining period. Traditionally, lupins were used as they provide a huge boost of protein. But other feeds have now been researched and shown to provide the same effect. Lucerne, chickory, any high protein feed basically. As the nutritional plane of the does increases, your fecundity will increase. 

I synchronise my does using CIDRS, then mate them either by natural service or ai. I also flush feed in conjunction and it works very very well.


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 31, 2010)

wow very interesting! The breeder i bought my Pygora from did this to the doe i bought. It will be fun to see how many babies she has...  I have been reading as much information as i can take LOL!

Thanks alot for the reply

Mossy Stone Farm Pygora's and Nubians


----------

